# The Kiss, and more…



## sigmadog

Greetings!
I've been away for a few months doing this and that. Among these (was it "this" or "that"? I don't know) was having fun creating portraits (mostly pets, and the occasional human). 

Here's a video I put together (with my own soundtrack as well!) of a portrait I did for fun of a dog and her human. It's called "The Kiss". Though the video is just under 4 minutes, the actual time for this painting was roughly 3 hours.

It's a bit of a pain to record a painting in progress because the capture software tends to slow the responsiveness of my digital brushes in Corel Painter. I'm not sure if the same is true for Photoshop brushes. I'm certain there is a lot of number-crunching involved with most Painter brushes, which causes the slowdown. 

For that reason, I'm not inclined to record each painting "as it happens". Normally what I do is save screen shots at each stage and layer them sequentially in Adobe After Effects, then import that into Premiere. It's an OK method, but not as interesting as watching the brush move around on the canvas.

Anyway, hope you enjoy the video. I'll also post some still samples here of recent digital paintings.

[video=youtube_share;xdafAvlE32Q]https://youtu.be/xdafAvlE32Q[/video]


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for posting this. It's not a tutorial so I wouldn't expect you to get down to the detail of such as feathering, layering, and whatnot, but it does show what can be done. Very good


----------



## PiP

Thanks, Sigma. Great to see you.  I was fascinated by the video and especially how you laid down each colour to build up the face and then removed it to start again. I realise this is probably standard but it was interesting to watch in practice on a digital painting. I'd like to try this but I bet it is far harder than it looks!


----------



## H.Brown

Thanks for sharing this it's an awesome video and painting Sigma, my other half does the screen shot thig with his drawings and paintings, from the drawing stage all the way to the finished artwork. It is good to see you back around these parts again.


----------



## Gumby

This is great, sigma! I hope to try it someday myself. Good to see you around again!


----------



## TuesdayEve

That was wow-ing. Truely impressive, the layering is 
amazing too. Watching them come alive before my 
eyes in that video...what a cool experience, thx


----------



## sigmadog

Here's a video of Max the cat (a commission - he passed away and the owner's friends pitched in for a portrait memorial). 

This is a layering video, rather than a captured painting session. I saved images at each stage and layered them in After Effects, imported that into Premiere and added a soundtrack (because a little music always helps). It's 45 seconds.

[video=youtube_share;bmlh3V6OrKI]https://youtu.be/bmlh3V6OrKI[/video]


----------



## PiP

It was interesting to watch the way Max gradually came to life. Lovely picture. I hope the bereaved owner enjoyed.


----------



## sigmadog

PiP said:


> I hope the bereaved owner enjoyed.



I'm told she bawled like a baby.

Mission Accomplished.


----------



## sigmadog

This is Frank. He's in a box. The title is "Frankinbox".


----------



## TuesdayEve

Oh sig, that was magical! Absolutely beautiful...and
the kids voices at the end were like an 
exclamation mark !


----------



## TuesdayEve

I think you’ve landed Frank’s calm awareness.


----------



## sigmadog

TuesdayEve said:


> the kids voices at the end were like an
> exclamation mark !



That aural signature makes me chuckle each time.


----------



## sigmadog

Here's one I just finished. Not completely happy with it. I think the books need titles; they look kind of bland.

The working title was "Glacier Books" but the formal title is _*Winter Reading*_.


----------



## Gumby

That is awesome, Sigma! I think titles would give it a pop, but if they are too clear it might take away. I see that there is a "suggestion" of writing on the spines now, maybe just a bit stronger. Still, it is great as it is.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Love your floating cubes of books,
is that you in the boat?
What kind of titles?


----------



## sigmadog

TuesdayEve said:


> is that you in the boat?
> What kind of titles?



The figure in the boat could be anyone. 

If I were to add text on the spines, I'd want to keep it mysterious as to what the words are. They would only be there to add texture, interest, and mystery. If they made sense, that might suggest an interpretation of the overall image, which goes against my intent to keep the meaning as open as possible.


----------



## sigmadog

This is Luna, a recent commission. I'm working on a brighter, looser style while still keeping an accurate render of the subject.


----------



## -xXx-

sigmadog said:


> I think the books need titles; they look kind of bland.



how 'bout art-deco type patterns/symbols?
book spines used to be designed quite differently
back in the cloth/leather cover days.

one could be a lighthouse, star/star form compass,
anchor, whale/gull, lat-long sphere...i think you get
the concept(s).

*many likes*
XD


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear sig, 
Beautifully enhanced with blue and purple 
...very nice. I like the new style.
What are the dimensions? 
I could see it on a big wall.


----------



## sigmadog

TuesdayEve said:


> Dear sig,
> Beautifully enhanced with blue and purple
> ...very nice. I like the new style.
> What are the dimensions?
> I could see it on a big wall.



The size of the print will be 30" x 30". Output on canvas and gallery-wrapped, ready to hang.

I like the style as well. It reflects my drawing style very well.


----------

